# new sig 239



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i went to the range last sun. and shot my sig 239 in 9mm for the first time since i picked it up Thursday. started on the 7yd. and hit bulls eye constantly then went to the 15 yd. range and shot at one of those human outline targets.i was constantly in the heart and head area.went to 25 yd range last and constantly hit in same areas as at 15 yds.by the time i was finished shooting the target on the 25yd range had a hole in its head the size of a tennis ball.i have been mostly shooting an xd 40 cal so the 9mm almost felt like the recoil of a 22 to me. i was very impressed w/my new sig and it is brand new out of the box.i could hardly believe a short barrel gun could be so accurate at 25 yds. and w/factory contrast sights too. my eyes arnt young either.im going to get some fancy sights as soon as i can,this is my new carry gun.the only bad thing that happened all day was some people left the range and left their hardly touched target up on the 25 yd range,so i only had 2 bullets left , this was right after a cease fire had been called. i decided i would give the target my last 2 shots in the head.well,when i fired the gun i thought it had exploded. what happened was i had forgotten to put my ear protection back on.ill never do that again,it scared the hell out of me!!! & my ears were ringing on the way home.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like you had a real good day with that new pistol. That was some good shooting so keep it up. Good luck with that new gun.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

thanks baldy,i shot my xd that day also and it did its usual fine job,but to tell you the truth the action on my new sig makes all the other guns ive shot almost look like toys. my sig is black nitron all metal.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the range report. I thought I was looking for a new compact 9mm until my wife informed me the next 9mm compact gun we buy will be *hers.* 

I was thinking about an XD, and had also been interested in the Sigs, but haven't fired one yet.

I'll have to make sure *she* shoots one before she makes up *my* mind.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I been looking at the XD compact myself. I shoot my son in laws full size .45 XD all the time and I like it real well.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*sig and xd*

they are both great guns my xd is a service model 40 cal,to big for me to use for a carry gun.although i have used it for carry before.i was hitting the target just as well w/ my xd,but i expected to since it is the longer gun.i had 2 failure to feed that day w/my xd but i think it was because i was using a lighter bullet than i normally use,its never happened before. my sig had no failure of any kind. i think your wife would like either one for a carry gun,but beware if you buy the sig 239 9mm in black nitron for her you will be lusting after it.......l.o.l. :anim_lol:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> but beware if you buy the sig 239 9mm in black nitron for her you will be lusting after it.......l.o.l. :anim_lol:


So what else is new? I seem to be lusting after a lot of things she has ...

:smt033

BTW: Got any pics?

WM


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

no pics yet,ive got to get a digital camera so i can show some before and after pics on my sig. later im going to put meprolight sights on. front green and back yellow, then checkered rosewood grips from hogue. right now i just have a slip on hogue grip w/finger grooves.


----------



## Up in Arms (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow accuracy at 25 yards with a compact 3.6" barrell??!! In my post in the Sig sub category about accuracy problems I was told not expect any kind of accuracy at 25 yards with my 229 which has a bit longer barrell than your 239. Is your 239 DAO? You must be a long practiced shooter. Sounds like a great gun.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*da/sa*

no. up in arms my gun is da/sa and i always have been a pretty good shot,but that was a long time ago. as i said when i joined this forum i have only recently gotten back into guns and shooting.actually this is only the 3rd time ive been to the range in years.thats why i was so surprised at the sigs performance at 25 yds. here is a link to the sig p239 that i bought.....http://www.sigarms.com/Products/ShowCatalogCategory.aspx?categoryid=1


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i don't know who told you not to expect any accuracy. most people told me on sigforum it would probably take about 300 rounds before my gun became accurate,but they weren't surprised to hear that it was very accurate right off especially all the people that own 239s. your own gun should be just as accurate as mine if not more so,but they did say that w/most sigs the more rounds you put through them the better they get. i talked to many people on sigforum that use the 25yd target w/thier 239s. i must say however i was bracing my 239 on my range bag most of the time on the 25yd target.i also hit head shots easily w/my 40 cal xd from this same distance 4 inch barrel


----------

